# Knicks Vs. Raptors



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks Vs. Raptors
7:30pm
TV: MSG
Radio: 1050​


> Securing a playoff berth is within reach, and the Knicks realize some defensive corrections will help them reach their goal.
> 
> 
> After beating San Antonio on Tuesday at MSG, they were 3 1/2 games behind eighth-place Milwaukee. New York has 29 games left, and 14 are against winning teams.
> ...


All this talk about playoffs, there going to have to prove it. And im not sure they can but well see.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks score 75 IN FIRST HALF LMAO! They have a huge lead going into the third. (23ish?)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks crush Rapotrs Tonight. Final score may be a little closer then it really was.

Nate and Chandler with huge nights.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Chandler with a career high tonight. What a game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks also hit 23 wins. We all know why thats significant lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That was a fun and entertaining game, in terms of the Knicks perspective. Raptors didn't have any energy and just look lackluster. The Nate Robinson block on Bosh was great, and Chandler helped my fantasy league, thank you sir. Let's hope we can get a repeat performance to continue and battle for a playoff spot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I have to admit that Nate has been playing extremely well of late - he had at least three highlight-caliber plays that I saw.

Is it bad that I strangely enjoy watching Danilo? Maybe it's the fact that he looks like he's 12 out there with that baby face... 

David Lee looked great early on, particularly his jump shot.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*our 3 jellin role-players = 2 super-star players*

*We are 23-31 (rather than 23-59)....*with the 8-Man rotation we used last night vs Raptors....there are only 4 to 5 teams in our Eastern Conference better than our 8-Man rotation (our 6 game losses proved that). 
The Knicks 8-man rotation performance is acutually tied with the couple of 6th seed teams in our conference....and that is without Hughes & Wilcox in our rotation. 

*HA-HA-HA-HA*
We should have traded our 3 complimentary players (Lee, Nate, and Chandler) their team-chemistry performance make the Knicks roster perform at a star winning level....we are not expected to win until the 2010-11 season....these 3 role-players are messing things up by winning games now....especially winning Home Games. 
*HA HA HA HA*
*LETS GO KNICKS!!!*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually...*

They are messing up nothing. Nobody has said they aren't part of the plan. In fact, Lee and Robinson were not even being shopped unless someone wanted fat eddy. The fact they are getting better with these guys only mean we might need only one big name, not two. We need only move Jeffries to free up enough for that. Move Curry and Jeffries and we might be able to still get two.....depending on Lee and Nate's demands.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Early morning game in cold @ss Toronto*
The timing is right 12:00 P.M. to show we are prepared for a series type B-Ball game vs oponents. Part 2 of Knicks vs Toronto

*The Knicks beat Toronto 127 to 97 Friday night at MSG*
to show the Knicks 30 point win was not a hoax the Knicks will face Toronto at 12:00 P.M. on Sunday mourning in Toronto with another can of whip @ss. 

Time to put Hughes and Wilcox in the rotation....but comming off the bench. 
I do want to see a Fresh-Leg lineup of Nate, Hughes, Chandler, Jefferies, and Wilcox, comming off the bench to finish the 1st qtr. and start the 2nd qtr. to see the Hughes & Jefferies old defense with Nate & Chandler new offense, and how strong Wilcox could rebound with this group of teammates. 

I will leave the rotation of players up to Dantoni....but I expect to see PE2 added to our roster this week. The more the merry for our team winning plan. 



> *Actually...*
> 
> They are messing up nothing. Nobody has said they aren't part of the plan. In fact, Lee and Robinson were not even being shopped unless someone wanted fat eddy. The fact they are getting better with these guys only mean we might need only one big name, not two. We need only move Jeffries to free up enough for that. Move Curry and Jeffries and we might be able to still get two.....depending on Lee and Nate's demands.


*Actually...*
Lee & Nate Agents will be at this game to see if their players will dominate over Caldron & Bosh again to set the value of asking price in the FA market. 
Things are sure looking up $$$ in their agency.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The first half is looking good with the Raptors staying a point or 2 ahead of us in this slow outscoring each other game. 
The Knicks are working Hughes into the rotation with Nate and then Duhon. 
Hughes is looking fair. 
Wilcox didnt look so bad either but he must put in sum-work jellin with his teammates this week. 
Al Harrington???? 
*That was the first half....Knicks 53 Raptors 57*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harrington had 18 points at half-time. Hughes to me has poor shot selection, he always did. We still aren't playing defense, we need to get adequate stops. I love the Duhon to Nate Robinson alley-oop in the 3rd quarter. 

71-68 with 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This team just plays no defense most of the time. They can never ever get over the hump. I would be embrassed to play defense like that.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Early morning game in cold @ss Toronto
> The timing is right 12:00 P.M. to show we are prepared for a series type B-Ball game vs oponents. Part 2 of Knicks vs Toronto
> 
> The Knicks beat Toronto 127 to 97 Friday night at MSG
> to show the Knicks 30 point win was not a hoax the Knicks will face Toronto at 12:00 P.M. on Sunday mourning in Toronto with another can of whip @ss.


So much for us showing that were a better team lol.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it's time to revive the heylarryhughespleasestoptakingsomanybadshots website.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*New Players added to rotation vs Toronto*

*This was not an easy LOSS to accept....especially after a 30 point win vs the same team 48 hours ago....it shows the Raptors are a better suited Post Season team than we are.* 
And believe me that is not a good sign. 

1) It was an early morning away game 
2) We added two new players in the rotation 
3) We experimented in the first half....annd in the second half too 
4) We did not have a game-plan or familiar chemistry players on the court together 

A) If we were going to add Hughes and Wilcox into our rotation to become familiar with our game-plan (win or lose) than we should not have had both on the court at the same time unless it was garbage time. 
B) Our starting lineup should have consist of Duhon, Q.Rich, Al, Jeff, and Lee
C) Our Bench players should have been Nate, Chandler, and Gallo 
D) All of Hughes playingtime should've been paired with Jefferies (ex-teammate) 
E) All of Wilcox playingtime should've been paired with Lee (same C/F position) 

*Larry Hughes is the only natural SG on our roster....*he will be challenging Q.Rich and Chandler for SG playingtime....Q.Rich, Chandler, Jefferies, and Gallo is challenging Al Harrington for SF playingtime....Harrington, Chandler, Jefferies, and Wilcox are challenging Lee for PF-playingtime....Wilcox and Jefferies are challenging Lee for playingtime at the Center spot. 
*This is our Knick Roster for now....inwhich I am giving them the next 10 games to get the 10-Rotation of players all on the same-page (7-3) or (6-4). *


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> I think it's time to revive the heylarryhughespleasestoptakingsomanybadshots website.


Definitely. 1-9 is awful, and the fact that a number of those shots were lousy to begin with makes it even worse.


----------

